# Cat chat mug project



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I don't know if everyone knows, but I really like Christmas , and I really like making christmasy stuff… and even though this year has been a bit rubbish I still want to make a few Christmas things.

I was looking over some old design work I have and I found a whole bunch of illustrations of cats with different patterns and expressions that I've never used for anything and I thought "hmm… maybe I can make these all into christmasy cat chat cats and make mugs"

And so… I mocked up a design and then came here to see if anyone would be interested in being part of the Cat Chat Christmas Mug Project  I also enlisted @Charity and @ewelsh so that I could show what a cat-chat cat might look like as a little illustration. The placeholder text is totally just a placeholder, I wasn't massively inspired with what to write on the mug 


























My idea is that if you want to be part of the project you would supply a picture of one of your cats that I can turn into a cute little illustration like the cats on the mug above (each little illustration would be customised with eye colour and some facial features to make it bespoke). Once the project is complete you would be able to buy a mug (and pay postage for it to be sent to you).

The design above works well with 14 cats on it, so if 13 people sign up (as well as me) there would be one design, if more than there would be multiple designs mixing up the selection of cats on a mug.

I just want to stress I'm not making any money out of this.

All you would pay is the base cost of the mug and the postage for it to be sent to you. In return, you would get a custom mug featuring (hopefully) 13 cat chat cats and your cat too.

I will be using Pwinty.com to print the mugs, where a mug can be printed with any design for £4.80 (£4.00 + VAT) plus postage (which I think is about £3.00 in the UK). Pwinty use local printing and distribution so the mugs can be sent almost anywhere in the world. If anyone overseas wanted to take part I would need to look at what the cost is in the country it is being sent to. I can also look to see if there are cheaper print places out there, I just know this company and have had a few things printed by them in the past.

I know my style is very cutesy and not to everyone's tastes so I will totally not be offended if people don't want to take part… I just want to spread a bit of Christmas cheer  I'd also be open to not making the mug overly christmasy if people would prefer just a mug with cute cats on (although my one will definitely have santa hats, scarves and reindeer antlers!).

And apologies that I am trying to spread Christmas cheer in September, but I want to give myself enough time to complete my project!

So... does anyone want to take part? 

*Signed up:*
Psygon* - *Waffles
Charity - Toppy
Ewelsh - Lottie
Mrs Funkin - Oscar
Ebonycat - Alfie
Lymorelynn - Lolita
Willow_warren - Lola
Emmasian - Pumpkin Posse
Summercat - Jack
Trixie1 - Sam
Jojomomo
Popcornsmum - Popcorn
MilleD - Jasper
Urbantigers - Mosi
SbanR - Jessie
Cava14una - Spice
Ringypie - Flint
Dolomitte - Little Cloud
Tawny75 - Lily or Sev
Purplecatlover - Jasper


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Me 100% Lottie is purfect  sign me up please.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

This is a great idea, thank you Psygon. 

Yes please, can we only nominate one cat? If so Toppy as you've got him :Cat


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Could you please do dogs too?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Charity said:


> This is a great idea, thank you Psygon.
> 
> Yes please, can we only nominate one cat? If so Toppy as you've got him :Cat


I thought I would see how many want to take part first and then if it's not too many I can do multiple cats per person who wants to take part


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> Could you please do dogs too?


I do have one or two dogs somewhere... but I am more rubbish at drawing cartoon dogs so I definitely don't have all the resources to put dogs together 

Maybe if not many sign up I can do some honoury dogs as well!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

My dogs are very honourable!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> My dogs are very honourable!


I am now spying on some pics of your dogs to see how hard it would be


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Me please! This is super-cute @Psygon you are so clever. Thank you, what a lovely thought.

I believe you may already have an Oscar from last year - and I treasure our special gifts


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

P.S. I am more than happy with the cost - and if that's who you have used before and are happy with them, I say stick with what you know


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

I'd love to sign up for one, please.
You've got one black cat Lottie so I won't choose Ebony, so if it's possible & you can do him I'll go with Alfie


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Me please! This is super-cute @Psygon you are so clever. Thank you, what a lovely thought.
> 
> I believe you may already have an Oscar from last year - and I treasure our special gifts


If I remember rightly you like lime green? So Oscar is sporting a lime green scarf  (if not I can change the colour! heheh)


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

ebonycat said:


> I'd love to sign up for one, please.
> You've got one black cat Lottie so I won't choose Ebony, so if it's possible & you can do him I'll go with Alfie
> 
> View attachment 449949


Just to check, Alfie has green eyes??


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh I love his little green scarf, it matches his beautiful green eyes  Thank you.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Psygon said:


> Just to check, Alfie has green eyes??


Yep


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

@Psygon can Alfie wear a Santa hat & scarf please x


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ha! @ebonycat I was just thinking how cute Alfie would look in a Santa hat


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ha! @ebonycat I was just thinking how cute Alfie would look in a Santa hat


I deny Alfie of a Christmas tree (because he'll be climbing up it every minute of the day & night!!), the least I can do is give him a Santa hat & scarf


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

ebonycat said:


> I'd love to sign up for one, please.
> You've got one black cat Lottie so I won't choose Ebony, so if it's possible & you can do him I'll go with Alfie
> 
> View attachment 449949


Alfie 









Having seen Mrs Funkin's post about the hat I will add a hat


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Psygon said:


> Alfie
> View attachment 449954
> 
> 
> Having seen Mrs Funkin's post about the hat I will add a hat


Awww he looks fab


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I think a Lambchop would look nice on there - I'd like to sign up please


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Oh my this is amazing... Count me in!! 

think I’ll have to nominate Lola (just because I’ve had her longer). 

The cost is very reasonable 

Hannah x


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Willow_Warren said:


> Oh my this is amazing... Count me in!!
> 
> think I'll have to nominate Lola (just because I've had her longer).
> 
> ...


Does lola have yellow eyes?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> I think a Lambchop would look nice on there - I'd like to sign up please











Lolita


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Willow_Warren said:


> Oh my this is amazing... Count me in!!
> 
> think I'll have to nominate Lola (just because I've had her longer).
> 
> ...


I *think* from pics Lola's eyes are yellow... but if not let me know


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Psygon said:


> Does lola have yellow eyes?


had to double check... yes she does (they have a hint of green in some light... but they are yellow).


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Psygon said:


> I *think* from pics Lola's eyes are yellow... but if not let me know
> View attachment 449961


Lola's eyes do appear to be closed in most of my photos!! I promise she has eyes and does open them...


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

ebonycat said:


> @Psygon can Alfie wear a Santa hat & scarf please x


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Willow_Warren said:


> Lola's eyes do appear to be closed in most of my photos!! I promise she has eyes and does open them...


heheh yes, I hadn't noticed before that she seems to close her eyes in most pics


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

What a lovely idea, I would love to take part. Do you just need one Pumpkin? (Apols for weird hour, been flattened with gastric flu and time has gone out of the window!)


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Psygon said:


> View attachment 449962


Yay I LOVE him :Kiss


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I am in  lovely idea.

I suppose if short hair, Jack would be easier to do, unless you have a fluffy prototype. 
Jack's eyes are yellowish. I can find a good front facing photo to send you.
Maybe with a scarf please.


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Brilliant ideaCount me in too please! It would be for Sam, could you use the photo in my Avatar, love him to have a hat and scarf too


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I suppose light green, hazel for Jack's eyes. Depends on the light.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2020)

I'm not a Cat Chatter and don't have a cat anymore, but just wanted to say I think this is the coolest thing ever!!!


----------



## Jojomomo (Apr 16, 2017)

This is a lovely idea! I would like to join if either another black cat or a chocolate point would fit in! No worries if not


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

This is fab! Popcorn is up for this!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Is like to sign up Jasper, white and pale tortie. Will have to dig out a pic.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

MilleD said:


> Is like to sign up Jasper, white and pale tortie. Will have to dig out a pic.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Ooh how cool! Count me in. I can't remember what size mug it is - is it one size only? I tend to use small mugs as I drink espresso, or small cups of fruit tea. However, I'll go with whatever it is as it's too good to miss out on. I'll nominate Mosi - ginger fluff pot. He has light brown/amber eyes.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I have to work today else the tonks don't get fed so tonight I will make all the new little cats 



urbantigers said:


> Ooh how cool! Count me in. I can't remember what size mug it is - is it one size only? I tend to use small mugs as I drink espresso, or small cups of fruit tea. However, I'll go with whatever it is as it's too good to miss out on. I'll nominate Mosi - ginger fluff pot. He has light brown/amber eyes.
> 
> View attachment 449971


I will have a look at the mug catalogue as I actually think there are various styles of mugs available and I can post up what there is and if there are different prices for different mug styles!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Summercat said:


> I am in  lovely idea.
> 
> I suppose if short hair, Jack would be easier to do, unless you have a fluffy prototype.
> Jack's eyes are yellowish. I can find a good front facing photo to send you.
> Maybe with a scarf please.


I do have a long hair variant but basically it's just the same oval face with some Tufts on the side to represent long hair (I may do some Tufts on the body too).


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

McKenzie said:


> I'm not a Cat Chatter and don't have a cat anymore, but just wanted to say I think this is the coolest thing ever!!!


Heheh aww, thanks


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Psygon said:


> I have to work today else the tonks don't get fed so tonight I will make all the new little cats
> 
> I will have a look at the mug catalogue as I actually think there are various styles of mugs available and I can post up what there is and if there are different prices for different mug styles!


Great, that
The


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks. Car kneading arm hence typo


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Jessie please
I have two old photos of her I like. Have to decide which, and find them!!!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Wow, we have 15 cats signed up now  

Thank you everyone who has signed up so far for being part of my mug project


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Jessie


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Psygon said:


> I do have a long hair variant but basically it's just the same oval face with some Tufts on the side to represent long hair (I may do some Tufts on the body too).


If a long haired variant isn't possible, I can offer up Kito instead - he's short haired. Mosi will get over being overlooked eventually. Kito has green eyes, although they don't look terribly green in that photo. They are very bright green.










Edited to show eyes


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Psygon said:


> I have to work today else the tonks don't get fed so tonight I will make all the new little cats
> 
> I will have a look at the mug catalogue as I actually think there are various styles of mugs available and I can post up what there is and if there are different prices for different mug styles!


Would be interested in a larger mug (3/4 pint), if it doesn't break the bank


----------



## Jojomomo (Apr 16, 2017)

Here are my two, I'm happy for you to choose the one that fits in best @Psygon! Boots' eyes are yellow in case it's not clear from the pic!


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

I would love to join in I think if it's only one cat it had better be Spice


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

What an absolutely super idea! Can you do cross eyes?!?!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

SbanR said:


> Would be interested in a larger mug (3/4 pint), if it doesn't break the bank


Me too! Nothing worse than a tiddly cup of tea


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

MilleD said:


> View attachment 449970


This is an unusual look for Jasper by the way, she normally has larger pupils and looks a bit manic


----------



## DolomiTTe (Jan 17, 2019)

I love this idea! You've probably got too many cats by now (gutted I didn't see this yesterday), but if you could squeeze Little Cloud in it would make my day. Her left eye is blue and her right eye is green.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Am I too late?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

DolomiTTe said:


> I love this idea! You've probably got too many cats by now (gutted I didn't see this yesterday), but if you could squeeze Little Cloud in it would make my day. Her left eye is blue and her right eye is green.
> View attachment 450004





Tawny75 said:


> Am I too late?


I haven't set a maximum number of cats, so no not too late! 

I might have to set a maximum at some point (see how I get through the ones this evening!) but for now I'll just keep making cats


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Psygon said:


> I haven't set a maximum number of cats, so no not too late!
> 
> I might have to set a maximum at some point (see how I get through the ones this evening!) but for now I'll just keep making cats


Ooh can you add Lily and Sev or which ever you choose?

Thank you xx


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Please can I sign up with jasper if I'm not too late! No worries if not, already some beautiful cats on the list


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Wow, what a great response @Psygon - there will need to be several mug designs with seven cats on each at this rate!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Wow, what a great response @Psygon - there will need to be several mug designs with seven cats on each at this rate!


20 cats so far 

Have to admit I'm happy and surprised that there is so much interest 

A very long time ago I used to play an online role playing game called City of Heroes where I was a super hero with bright pink hair called Psygon (hence my name on here) and when playing that game I discovered my passion for making illustrations. Initially I started off making illustrations of my own characters, but after I drew a few very cute stylised versions of my heroes and posted them on the game forums I got asked by a couple of people to make versions of their heroes... I ended up with a huge waiting list of people asking for illustrations (attached an image of what they looked like heh).

I think by the time the game shut down and people no longer played I'd made something like 200 characters for people, which wasn't loads given how many people played the game, but people only signed up to the forums to request these characters as they were popular.

anyway, slightly random trip down memory lane but it kind of feels like I am starting another similar sized project here   And I'm reinventing the same process I created when I made all of them...  Just feels odd/funny/cool to be doing something similar for a different group of people 

Anyway, back to making cats!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

@Summercat @Trixie1 @Jojomomo @popcornsmum @MilleD @urbantigers @SbanR @cava14 una @DolomiTTe @Purplecatlover


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

@Ringypie


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I still have a couple on the list, but tonks are being demanding of play time


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Omg I Love it! I especially love Flint!! Amazing!


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh I love them all, Flint is fantastic


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

popcornsmum said:


> Omg I Love it! I especially love Flint!! Amazing!





ebonycat said:


> Oh I love them all, Flint is fantastic


I will admit when @Ringypie signed up with flint I was like "YES!!!" 

I could totally have a mug just dedicated to Flint


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Psygon said:


> I will admit when @Ringypie signed up with flint I was like "YES!!!"
> 
> I could totally have a mug just dedicated to Flint


My OH would buy a Flint mug!! She loves him!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Flint is hilarious @Ringypie will love him


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Psygon said:


> I don't know if everyone knows, but I really like Christmas , and I really like making christmasy stuff… and even though this year has been a bit rubbish I still want to make a few Christmas things.
> 
> I was looking over some old design work I have and I found a whole bunch of illustrations of cats with different patterns and expressions that I've never used for anything and I thought "hmm… maybe I can make these all into christmasy cat chat cats and make mugs"
> 
> ...


Count me in. It's a brilliant idea xx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I'd love to have a mug with Rookie. He was dumped when he was 4 and lived on an university campus for 10 years. He's 14 and I'm looking into adopting him but I'm not sure I will be allowed to.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Psygon 
Thanks for my Jack, they all look great


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh! They are brilliant @Psygon 

I reckon everyone needs a Flint mug! @Ringypie he's awesome.


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you! @Psygon I love it!! He looks great in his little blue bow tie! They are all adorable


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm looking again @popcornsmum look at her little face! She's all, "who me? I never did it?" 

@Jojomomo i love Thorin's blue blue eyes.

I keep looking and they are so cute. Good job I've got to go to work today...


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Psygon said:


> @Ringypie
> 
> View attachment 450062


Omg I love it!!!!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I love how you've made my Jasper look slightly miffed, perfect


----------



## DolomiTTe (Jan 17, 2019)

Thank you so much, Little Cloud looks just perfect, and I love her antlers! x


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

I live it! Captured jaspers little moustache perfectly


----------



## Jojomomo (Apr 16, 2017)

Thank you @Psygon I love Thorin! All the cats are great, this was a wonderful idea!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

They all look fab x


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm looking again @popcornsmum look at her little face! She's all, "who me? I never did it?"
> 
> @Jojomomo i love Thorin's blue blue eyes.
> 
> I keep looking and they are so cute. Good job I've got to go to work today...


Oh yes, Madam has quite the innocent look when she chooses!!


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

They are great! I love the way you've got Spice's split colour face.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Sorry to have taken ages to provide a photo but I had to choose between Pumpkins!!! Do you realise how hard that is???:Arghh:Banghead I've plumped for Freya in the end, but would actually pay good money for a Xmas mug with all three on. If there is any chance at all she could either have antlers or a bobble hat I would just bust.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

@Psygon 
I have more pictures if needed


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Britt said:


> @Psygon
> I have more pictures if needed


I'm not ignoring new requests I just have to work during the day :-D


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Gosh no worries at all - you've been inundated!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> Gosh no worries at all - you've been inundated!


I only have 3 more to do I think! Must check and double check the list so I don't accidentally leave anyone out!

Still time for others to sign up as well!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ha! @Psygon work? How very dare they expect you to work when there are Cat Chat cats to make cute pictures of? 

I'm looking again at them, they really are awesome.

I think I might get Oscar put on a tee shirt  He'd like that.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ha! @Psygon work? How very dare they expect you to work when there are Cat Chat cats to make cute pictures of?
> 
> I'm looking again at them, they really are awesome.
> 
> I think I might get Oscar put on a tee shirt  He'd like that.


Apparently doing work is more important than cats, I don't see it myself hehe  mind you most work days involve a serious amount of cat doodling in meetings, but it actually helps me think!

On the t-shirt thing... in general what I've shared on here wouldn't be high enough quality to print from (or if it was it would end up being really tiny - so a teeny tiny Oscar lost on a t-shirt or something!). It would also have a square around it which isn't evenly sized (because I just took a random screen shot of the actual image). So... I would have to do a bit of work to it to make it suitably sized to make a t-shirt.... Which is totally possible of course, but maybe I should PM you


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

No no @Psygon no extra work for yourself please! I'll be happy with him on a mug  thank you.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Sorry it's taken a little while to come back to these, been a bit of a busy work week so my evenings have been spent vegetating rather than at my Mac. I'm just off to have a look at the mug options for those that asked too!

@Tawny75 - Lily
@Britt - Rookie
@Emmasian - Freya (I went for the reindeer antlers... and a scarf!)


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

OK so checking the catalogue on mugs, this is what's available. If you want to have a look yourself the products are here: https://www.prodigi.com/products/home-and-living/

Prices listed below do not include shipping or VAT.

Standard mug:
11oz mug £4.00








Coloured handle/inner mug (I actually think these look quite cool):
11oz mug £7.00 (maybe £4.00 - will confirm)
inner/handle colours: red, yellow, blue, green, pink, orange and black








Latte mug
12oz, non straight sides (which may squish the characters) £4.00








Porcelain mug (bit more posh than a ceramic mug)
10oz mug £7.00
(looks like the printable area is smaller)








EDIT: This large mug may not actually be available. I can't find it in the main order form  
Large ceramic mug:
15oz mug £7.00


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oooh I like the coloured inside mug too. Oscar with a green inside would be brilliant!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Psygon said:


> OK so checking the catalogue on mugs, this is what's available. If you want to have a look yourself the products are here: https://www.prodigi.com/products/home-and-living/
> 
> Standard mug:
> 11oz mug £4.00
> ...


Just to add, the only mug that's listed as a global product is the standard mug. The rest only ship from the UK.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

All the cats so far!


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

They are great!! I like the mug with the coloured inside and handle too:Cat


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Can I throw Phoebe into the mix?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> Can I throw Phoebe into the mix?
> View attachment 450506


Of course!


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Do you have space for one more?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

lillytheunicorn said:


> Do you have space for one more?


Yep!


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

I like the coloured inner/ handle as well.
Are we each able to choose a different colour? If so I’d love a red one. If not I’ll go with what you choose for us x


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

ebonycat said:


> I like the coloured inner/ handle as well.
> Are we each able to choose a different colour? If so I'd love a red one. If not I'll go with what you choose for us x


When I get to the ordering point each and every mug can be different


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Psygon said:


> When I get to the ordering point each and every mug can be different


Then I'd love a red one, please x


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

*starts to make lists with several combos...all including Flint* :Cat


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Psygon said:


> When I get to the ordering point each and every mug can be different


Does this mean we can choose which cats go on them? Or will it be one design and we choose colurs etc, I am sorry I have got confused.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

You made my girl look so pretty, thank you x


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Tawny75 said:


> Does this mean we can choose which cats go on them? Or will it be one design and we choose colurs etc, I am sorry I have got confused.


I'm not really sure yet. There are definitely far too many cats to all fit on one mug, so there will either end up being as many different designs as there are cats... or I will just do a few different designs so every cat chat cat gets to be on a mug. I suspect it will have to be the former tho to ensure everyone gets a mug with their own cat on!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> Can I throw Phoebe into the mix?
> View attachment 450506


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you @Psygon

I think it has to be Miss Blue


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

lillytheunicorn said:


> Thank you @Psygon
> 
> I think it has to be Miss Blue


Well... blue has such a majestic mane in that pic I had to try. I may have to go back and adjust Freya for @Emmasian now too!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Psygon said:


> Sorry it's taken a little while to come back to these, been a bit of a busy work week so my evenings have been spent vegetating rather than at my Mac. I'm just off to have a look at the mug options for those that asked too!
> 
> @Tawny75 - Lily
> @Britt - Rookie
> ...


Rookie is so cute xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Psygon if we're able to choose cats, how many cats on a mug?


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Awww you have done a wonderful job of Freya! Those antlers:Kiss:Kiss Thank you so much xx


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Psygon said:


> Well... blue has such a majestic mane in that pic I had to try. I may have to go back and adjust Freya for @Emmasian now too!
> 
> View attachment 450520


Aww I love her!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Here is an idea on the mug design. The idea is that on your mug, your cat is the big cat in the middle of the mug and then you are surrounded by various other cat chat cats. Oh and since every cat can have any of the accessories (scarves, hats, antlers etc) they might get chopped and changed per design to give a nice balance across the selection of cats.

If you were opting for a coloured handle mug then background and text could be coloured to match (as much as possible!)


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

@Psygon They do all look great! I like the mug with the coloured inside/handle in green please. Love your idea for the design too.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Goodness... they look so amazing! I’m speechless...


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Willow_Warren said:


> Goodness... they look so amazing! I'm speechless...


Heheh thank you 

I've been setting up a new website for pet portraits but my husband thinks I should do a different one: my cat on a mug :-D

I am quite tempted, it's really fun making all the different cats :-D


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Great idea!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Love your latest idea Psygon.

Ps. Would it be possible to make some adjustments to the white markings on Jessie please @Psygon .
1. A narrower vertical white band
2. Widen the white to cover more of her cheek, so the white curve is gentler?
3. I think her mouth needs adjusting too?

Sorry, but I'm not too keen on steep curves.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

'My cat on a mug' would sell very well I think. You could put them on Etsy maybe rather than a separate website.
Love the Cat Chat 2020 design too


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Move over Emma Bridgewater Sophie Allport... Psygon Designs are the next big thing!

Do it @Psygon I swear it could be a global thing, it is endless, t towels, duvets, cushions, tea pots, pets bowls, bla bla bla you have an empire here so I think you should patent this product x


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I completely agree that you could do a business out of this. I want to get my guys some sort of nice quality wooden storage box for all their toys etc for Xmas and would pay good money for a personalised one with the Pumpkin Pussycat Posse logo you designed for them when I was lucky enough to have you as my SS a couple of years ago. Vistaprint are now doing facemasks and I am going to order one with the same logo on it - get in on the action I say.

Actually, whilst I'm at it, does anyone know where I could get some sort of wooden storage box with my logo put on it?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> I completely agree that you could do a business out of this. I want to get my guys some sort of nice quality wooden storage box for all their toys etc for Xmas and would pay good money for a personalised one with the Pumpkin Pussycat Posse logo you designed for them when I was lucky enough to have you as my SS a couple of years ago. Vistaprint are now doing facemasks and I am going to order one with the same logo on it - get in on the action I say.
> 
> Actually, whilst I'm at it, does anyone know where I could get some sort of wooden storage box with my logo put on it?


i have never found anywhere that would do a wooden box with a custom design on tbh. It's why I did my own


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

How did you do your own? Is it really hard? Could I somehow get an enlarged sticker with the logo on, slap it on a box then paint something over it that would stop it peeling or getting tatty?


----------



## DolomiTTe (Jan 17, 2019)

Psygon said:


> Here is an idea on the mug design. The idea is that on your mug, your cat is the big cat in the middle of the mug and then you are surrounded by various other cat chat cats.


I love this idea and the example looks fantastic! :Cat


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> How did you do your own? Is it really hard? Could I somehow get an enlarged sticker with the logo on, slap it on a box then paint something over it that would stop it peeling or getting tatty?


You could use a sticker I think - you can get permanent-ish stickers and may not need a coating. I painted my boxes with wood paint, then used a water decal transfer to put the design on the box. I sprayed over a clear sealer to get it to be semi permanent.

What size of wooden crate are you thinking?


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Psygon said:


> Here is an idea on the mug design. The idea is that on your mug, your cat is the big cat in the middle of the mug and then you are surrounded by various other cat chat cats. Oh and since every cat can have any of the accessories (scarves, hats, antlers etc) they might get chopped and changed per design to give a nice balance across the selection of cats.
> 
> If you were opting for a coloured handle mug then background and text could be coloured to match (as much as possible!)
> 
> ...


Oh wow I love your design x


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Psygon said:


> You could use a sticker I think - you can get permanent-ish stickers and may not need a coating. I painted my boxes with wood paint, then used a water decal transfer to put the design on the box. I sprayed over a clear sealer to get it to be semi permanent.
> 
> What size of wooden crate are you thinking?


Probably 3 foot by 2 foot I would think. What is a water decal transfer? Can you get companies that will just print them for you?

(I can see where this is going....EVERYTHING will be branded with PPP.... don't stay too long in Emma's house or you will be branded too...I could get one of those cattle iron thingies...:Hilarious)


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Psygon 
The mug looks great and I like your idea of mixing and matching cat accessories on different mugs.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Love the mug design. Need one for a Christmas present so I will want 2. Not sure about colours


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Hey everyone.

Apologies that it has taken me ages to come back to this, so this is just to let you know mugs are still happening!

As a heads up I thought I would order my mug today so that I can post up some pics of the final thing, and it seems that the VAT that's added on is added after the postage has been added to the price. So the calculation for each mug is as follows:

*Budget (2nd Class) Shipping*


> £4.00 (basic mug or coloured mug)
> £3.00 (budget shipping - 2nd class)
> £1.40 (VAT)
> *Total: £8.40*


*Standard (1st Class) Shipping*


> £4.00 (basic mug or coloured mug)
> £4.00 (standard shipping - 1st class)
> £1.60 (VAT)
> *Total: £9.60*


*What do I need from you?

NEW: Fill in this google form to start your order: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1...0yeZJ2wvyffgX55ujQE4qmHA/viewform?usp=sf_link*

If you still want to order a mug based on the above calculation then the next step is to complete your info on a spreadsheet.

Cat Chat Mug orders - Google Sheets

I need to know they type of mug you want, the postage you want and then a choice of cats to sit directly on the left and right of your cat. People originally asked if they could pick all the cats on their mugs, but this would be a bit too complicated, so as a compromise you can pick which cats would be directly on your left and on your right. The remaining 11 cats will be randomly selected. If you don't select any cats all the cats will be random.

Once I have the details I'll make your mug design, send you a proof via PM and then send you a link so you can PayPal me the cost. Once I have that (and your address) I can place the order for the mug.

I know the price has gone up so I would ask that you *only fill in details on the spreadsheet if you are genuinely going to purchase the mug.* Just so I don't have to create designs for mugs that won't be purchased.

As a reminder this is the kind of design we're going for. Your cat in the middle with lots of cats either side


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks @Psygon - may I ask if I order more than one mug, do I get to choose different one and two cats on each mug please? 

Too many beauties to narrow it down otherwise!

Thank you for all your work on this xx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks @Psygon - may I ask if I order more than one mug, do I get to choose different one and two cats on each mug please?
> 
> Too many beauties to narrow it down otherwise!
> 
> Thank you for all your work on this xx


Ah I hadn't thought of that, yeah if you want to order more than one mug then they two cats can be different. If you do order 2 mugs the price may change as I think the postage gets cheaper so the VAT gets cheaper too. But I can let you know once we get to order point what the new price would be.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Also, I have no idea if the spreadsheet thing will work - so if it doesn't work for anyone, let me know!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I have just done mine.... I think I have done it right! :Nailbiting


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks @Psygon 
I don't have PayPal so can I ask another member to PP on my behalf?
Or May I do a direct bank transfer?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> I have just done mine.... I think I have done it right! :Nailbiting


Where you have put coloured mug, there is a drop down so you can choose which colour you want


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

SbanR said:


> Thanks @Psygon
> I don't have PayPal so can I ask another member to PP on my behalf?
> Or May I do a direct bank transfer?


Yep, I can do a bank transfer for anyone that doesn't have PP

I'll have a look in my PayPal settings too, it's possible I can create an invoice that lets you just pay by a debit card with no PayPal account


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

SbanR said:


> Thanks @Psygon
> I don't have PayPal so can I ask another member to PP on my behalf?
> Or May I do a direct bank transfer?


Assuming you are OK with using Paypal then you can respond to a money request without actually having an account. It seems to work that you will get an email requesting money and then you can go to paypal and pay.

Bank Transfer may be easier tho!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

@Psygon at the risk of being a total PITA a few pages back you did a graphic of all the cats you'd created. Could you do a final one do you think? I'm trying to plan my combos  Thanks xx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Psygon at the risk of being a total PITA a few pages back you did a graphic of all the cats you'd created. Could you do a final one do you think? I'm trying to plan my combos  Thanks xx


hehe, good point I will post up all the cats!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Psygon said:


> Assuming you are OK with using Paypal then you can respond to a money request without actually having an account. It seems to work that you will get an email requesting money and then you can go to paypal and pay.
> 
> Bank Transfer may be easier tho!


Bank transfer please!!!!!!

I wouldn't trust myself to get the PayPal right


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Really hoping I've not forgotten any of the cats I did! I think there should be 23 cats in total, and hopefully 23 cats to choose from on the spreadsheet. If your cat is missing let me know ASAP!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks @Psygon most helpful


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

It's so funny I can see members entering the details... :Hilarious clever idea @Psygon


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

My second mug disappeared! I've re-added it now


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

I think I’ve done it right 
Can you check please xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm chuckling - look how popular Lord Toppy of Topster is  @Charity


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I can see yours @ebonycat


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Has to be Toppy and Flint doesn’t it :Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> I can see yours @ebonycat


Have I done it correctly lol


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

ebonycat said:


> Have I done it correctly lol


yes you wanted waffles and Toppy x


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

ebonycat said:


> Have I done it correctly lol


Yay can't wait to get my mug now


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> yes you wanted waffles and Toppy x


Yep xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

It’s interesting the colours we all want isn’t it


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm chuckling - look how popular Lord Toppy of Topster is  @Charity


My husband just said I'll have to create some stats and graphs on the popular cats   Like me he was watching as the orders get filled in


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

(I could have gone on forever with combos! For example, I don't "know" Spice very well on the forum but I love her picture  *hint hint*)


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> (I could have gone on forever with combos! For example, I don't "know" Spice very well on the forum but I love her picture  *hint hint*)


I really like Spice as well  And agree, we don't see Spice very much @cava14 una  
One day I will have a tortie!


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

I think I have managed to fill it in correctly.

@Psygon it is true what they saw about the naughty torties, having 3. We also have the silver sh**s, the naughtiest of all is definitely my silver tortie, Blue's daughter.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

lillytheunicorn said:


> I think I have managed to fill it in correctly.
> 
> @Psygon it is true what they saw about the naughty torties, having 3. We also have the silver sh**s, the naughtiest of all is definitely my silver tortie, Blue's daughter.


I am partly convinced that Waffles has been mis-coloured. I think she is a tortie in disguise.  

And yes, I think it looks right!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Where is this spreadsheet??????
HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Page 7 of this thread @SbanR


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Someone seems to have edited @lillytheunicorn 's entry... so you may need to re-add in...

If you are adding your order make sure you edit a new row in the spreadsheet


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ahhh, perhaps that's how my second mug disappeared!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Just a note on the design of the mug. I've made an iteration so that all the names are back in. They were missing on the design I posted before.

Also, if you don't want the mug to have christmas text on that's fine. You can have no text or any text you want really!

Here is one showing names and no text


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh dear, I'm all behind here, must catch up! :Wideyed


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ahhh, perhaps that's how my second mug disappeared!


I think sometimes you can't see that someone else is also editing the same row as you.

If in doubt just create a row a few below and leave gaps. I think that should work!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Psygon 
Can Jack keep the antlers you added please


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

More decisions...come on brain. Do we need to add a note to the end of our order re: text then @Psygon ?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Summercat said:


> @Psygon
> Can Jack keep the antlers you added please


yes 

Although for each design I will amend the accessories on the accompanying cats so that there is an even-ness to the layouts. Sometimes Jack may have antlers, or a santa hat or anything else depending on what fits the pattern 

I will have to post all the mug designs once they are done so everyone can see all the variations


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> More decisions...come on brain. Do we need to add a note to the end of our order re: text then @Psygon ?


Yeah, was just thinking that myself too!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

This is such a lot of work for you @Psygon, thank you so much.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Psygon 
Oh cool, that way each mug is unique


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> This is such a lot of work for you @Psygon, thank you so much.


I agree.
@Psygon thank you for organising & designing this xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

It's a such lot of work! I don't know how she does it, I would be super confused by now 

Thank you @Psygon this will be my favourite mug ever!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

OK everyone.

Alternative way to put your mug order in! I've created a google form so this way an order wont accidentally overwrite another order:

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1...0yeZJ2wvyffgX55ujQE4qmHA/viewform?usp=sf_link

Can someone try it so I can make sure it all works!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I've put both mine in on the new form too @Psygon


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

I’ve also filled in the new form xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Ooh exciting! If it's OK I will have a go tomorrow as been hitting the housework all day and now in a heap with Rafa pinning me down.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've put both mine in on the new form too @Psygon


The awesome thing about the form is it's creating little graphs for me


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Well i think I’ve managed it!

you are so clever, creative AND organised!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Willow_Warren said:


> Well i think I've managed it!
> 
> you are so clever, creative AND organised!


Yup, came through fine!

@ebonycat and @Mrs Funkin your orders came through absolutely fine as well!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Thank you @Mrs Funkin off to have a look now but all the comments 're the spreadsheet is pure gobbledygook. Hope I don't c***** my entry:Bag


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> This is such a lot of work for you @Psygon, thank you so much.





ebonycat said:


> I agree.
> @Psygon thank you for organising & designing this xx





ewelsh said:


> It's a such lot of work! I don't know how she does it, I would be super confused by now
> 
> Thank you @Psygon this will be my favourite mug ever!


I really enjoy doing this type of thing, so it doesn't feel like hard work. 

The downside is that I've not taken a single picture of a tonk today because I've been sat at my Mac ....


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

SbanR said:


> Thank you @Mrs Funkin off to have a look now but all the comments 're the spreadsheet is pure gobbledygook. Hope I don't c***** my entry:Bag


https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1...0yeZJ2wvyffgX55ujQE4qmHA/viewform?usp=sf_link
The form is much easier, so have a go with that!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Was just about to link to that  It's super easy @SbanR


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Was just about to link to that  It's super easy @SbanR


I'm going to amend the first post and remove the reference to the spreadsheet. Wish I'd thought of the form at the start. Although in all honesty I didn't think of the form at all, my husband did. If only he'd not been out when I started this earlier I might have had a form from the start


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I've done the same as @Mrs Funkin, put mine on both forms.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

I have sent through the new form with our order on it.


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

@Psygon Thanks so much for making this happen I've just placed my order using the new form. I'd also like to pay by bank transfer. Please PM me your details when your ready. Thanks again x


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Thank you @Psygon @Mrs Funkin 
I've had a look and think I can manage that!
Can't decide on my cats now:Bawling


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Just completed new form


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Completed the form :Cat


----------



## Jojomomo (Apr 16, 2017)

I've filled in the form too! Tricky to pick just 2 cats, excited to see which others I get on my mug!


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

I think that’s the most exciting bit is waiting to see who else is on your mug


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm so happy I've ordered two mugs as I get to have them all  Hurrah!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm so happy I've ordered two mugs as I get to have them all  Hurrah!


I had to have a quick check... but yep, I did manage to include all cats over the two mugs


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

I filled out a form hopefully it's right!!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Filled out my form after quite a bit of back & forth on color  decided on pink.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Where is the form? I really need to see an ophthalmologist 
Found it and filled it but since I live abroad postage should be more expensive 
I changed the spelling to Roucky (his former name - 10 years ago) but Rookie is fine too. I chose black because of Amy Winehouse Back to Black and it's my favourite colour.

Thank you @Psygon for the lovely mug. I will have a Xmas present after all even if I buy it myself.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Here you are Britt

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1...0yeZJ2wvyffgX55ujQE4qmHA/viewform?usp=sf_link


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

I’ve done mine I think!! Thank you so much for doing this!!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you everyone for placing your order using the form - I think I have everyone's now.

A few people have put their own cat as either cat 1 or cat 2. You don't need to select your cat as I know which cat is yours 

@Britt , @lymorelynn , @lillytheunicorn , @popcornsmum , @Ringypie - could you all reply here with the cats you would like - or I can just place a random one.

Britt - need two cats from you
Lymorelynn - one more cat to go with Thorin
Lillytheunicorn - one more cat to go with Flint
Popcornsmum - one more cat to go with Flint
Ringypie - one more cat to go with Thorin

@Willow_Warren and @ewelsh - I seem to have two forms from both of you, do you want two mugs? If you do you can change the cats on your second mug if you want


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Oh... I’m only after one mug... not sure how I ended up submitting 2 forms


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Willow_Warren said:


> Oh... I'm only after one mug... not sure how I ended up submitting 2 forms


thats ok, somehow I submitted a form too and I really don't think I need to send myself a form to tell me which cats I want


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Psygon said:


> Thank you everyone for placing your order using the form - I think I have everyone's now.
> 
> A few people have put their own cat as either cat 1 or cat 2. You don't need to select your cat as I know which cat is yours
> 
> ...


Oh sorry, just the one mug for me, blue with Toppy and Lolita, no text just cat names please X


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Psygon said:


> Thank you everyone for placing your order using the form - I think I have everyone's now.
> 
> A few people have put their own cat as either cat 1 or cat 2. You don't need to select your cat as I know which cat is yours
> 
> ...


I'll have a Flint for number two then please :Cat

Oh, by the way, did you know the Super Tonks are starring on the Zooplus Facebook page today


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> I'll have a Flint for number two then please :Cat
> 
> Oh, by the way, did you know the Super Tonks are starring on the Zooplus Facebook page today


heheh - no! I must go check them out


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I am totally a massive geek...
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1WA2loRdCWSCwFZgF5gNuARVqUpPA4ZIymxDcUeO-nxY/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## DolomiTTe (Jan 17, 2019)

It might get to tomorrow evening before I can order mine, I definitely want two mugs x


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

That was a difficult choice, Black and white Jasper for my second cat please.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Not done mine yet!! Defo want one and will be done by end of today I promise or I'll be on Santa's naughty (norty??) list. I have however started my SS shopping so some brownie points there...


----------



## DolomiTTe (Jan 17, 2019)

I've managed to get home early and order two, can't wait to see them. Please can Little Cloud keep her antlers on them both if possible please. :Cat


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Oh boy, this is difficult. Roucky has green eyes and if he could wear the same Santa hat and scarf as Jessie or Toppie that would be brilliant. Sorry for being such a pain ... also his ears are different but that doesn’t really matter.

I’d like Popcorn on one side and Jasper on the other please ... I can’t really choose because they all look lovely

Do we need to choose the colour of both the outer and inside of the mug?


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

OK I think I have done it. Confirmation would be good lol.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Psygon said:


> Thank you everyone for placing your order using the form - I think I have everyone's now.
> 
> A few people have put their own cat as either cat 1 or cat 2. You don't need to select your cat as I know which cat is yours
> 
> ...


Toppy please!! Thank you so much for making all these! Xx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Emmasian said:


> OK I think I have done it. Confirmation would be good lol.


Came through fine!


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Think I’ve done it!!! Xxxx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Good morning @Psygon

Do we need to choose both the colour of the mug and the inside? If so black isn't gonna work


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Have submitted 2 I think same cats on both.

Spice says thanks for the compliments


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I haven't done mine yet!!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I think I've ordered one - is it too late to ask you to make my jasper's eyes little less green please @Psygon ?

Also, hope they aren't using Royal Mail as VAT shouldn't be charged on Royal Mail costs


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Psygon said:


> Thank you everyone for placing your order using the form - I think I have everyone's now.
> 
> A few people have put their own cat as either cat 1 or cat 2. You don't need to select your cat as I know which cat is yours
> 
> ...


Gosh it's a hard choice! Could I have Oscar as the second cat and no cat names if that's ok?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm probably not working on mugs much for the next day or so while I have some really full work days... so will try and get the orders that have been placed sorted by the end of the week.

For those that have asked for amends, I will do my best... I may not get around to changing them on every mug design, but certainly on the mug you buy your cat will be fine and have correct colours etc. 

I will be sending everyone a proof via PM, so when you get that if there is anything I've not done (like include text when you asked for none) just let me know there as it will be far easier for me keep track of individual asks there then in this thread


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Sorry, I'm late to the party!
I've just submitted two orders (I hope!).
Any chance Phoebe could have a hat or antlers (or both, one on each mug) please @Psygon :Shy 
Thanks so much for doing this, you're a star :Cat


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

*Mugs done *
Hopefully I have PM'd you with a draft version - please shout if I haven't sent you anything and you are in this list.
@ewelsh 
@Mrs Funkin 
@Willow_Warren
@ebonycat
@Summercat
@Charity
@Trixie1
@Jojomomo
@lymorelynn 
@popcornsmum
@Britt
@Ringypie
@lillytheunicorn
@DolomiTTe
@Emmasian

*Still to do:*
Purplecatlover
cava14una 
milleD
Joy84

(this list is more for my own sanity to keep track hehe)


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I really want to thank you @Psygon. It's a brilliant idea xx


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

@Psygon, i think I have done the form worng as I did not read the whole thread like a doofus! Let me know what you need from me x


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Britt said:


> I really want to thank you @Psygon. It's a brilliant idea xx


Me too. :Cat


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Are we supposed to have paid yet? Did I miss this?


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Emmasian said:


> Are we supposed to have paid yet? Did I miss this?


I'm paying by direct bank transfer but @Psygon hasn't sent me her details yet.
She did say she's ordered a mug for herself and is waiting to see what it's like.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

SbanR said:


> I'm paying by direct bank transfer but @Psygon hasn't sent me her details yet.
> She did say she's ordered a mug for herself and is waiting to see what it's like.


Yeah I didn't want everyone to pay if the test print turned out rubbish... Check out my it's arrived thread :-D


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I'm just catching up with this, having spotted the mug arrival thread. Am I too late to sign up @Psygon? Either way I think it's a brilliant gesture that you're creating all this artwork for people


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Torin. said:


> I'm just catching up with this, having spotted the mug arrival thread. Am I too late to sign up @Psygon? Either way I think it's a brilliant gesture that you're creating all this artwork for people


Well theoretically you are too late. But when I have finished all the mugs I have to do right now then I could do you one with your cat. Obviously they wouldn't feature on any other mugs but be happy to do one for you


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Psygon said:


> Well theoretically you are too late. But when I have finished all the mugs I have to do right now then I could do you one with your cat. Obviously they wouldn't feature on any other mugs but be happy to do one for you


I would love that if you're prepared to go to the design effort just for inclusion on one mug? I can't do cat SS any more due to dog/cat safety stuff, but the cat chat Christmas soap thing last year that @LJC675 organised was wonderful.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Just so everyone knows, I am working through all the mugs with final amends this weekend and getting in touch with how to order details  So watch your private message inbox


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Got mine money sent. Thanks so much for doing this:Cat:Cat


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

This had to be done - a full parade of Yoshitonks!

Showed my husband, and he said I had made CK too big


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Psygon said:


> This had to be done - a full parade of Yoshitonks!
> 
> Showed my husband, and he said I had made CK too big
> View attachment 453486


That's adorable!
Is poor CK really that small?
Aren't Jammy and Waffles younger than him?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> That's adorable!
> Is poor CK really that small?
> Aren't Jammy and Waffles younger than him?


Yes, he really is  he is my forever kitten 

Him with Ted. Ted is 7, ck is 5. Ted is admittedly the biggest cat but the girls are all bigger than ck too


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Psygon said:


> Yes, he really is  he is my forever kitten
> 
> Him with Ted. Ted is 7, ck is 5. Ted is admittedly the biggest cat but the girls are all bigger than ck too
> View attachment 453490


Omg hes totally adorable!!!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

popcornsmum said:


> Omg hes totally adorable!!!


heheh he really is


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Psygon said:


> Yes, he really is  he is my forever kitten
> 
> Him with Ted. Ted is 7, ck is 5. Ted is admittedly the biggest cat but the girls are all bigger than ck too
> View attachment 453490


CK is so tiny & adorable (they all are but I love CK).


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Psygon said:


> Yes, he really is  he is my forever kitten
> 
> Him with Ted. Ted is 7, ck is 5. Ted is admittedly the biggest cat but the girls are all bigger than ck too
> View attachment 453490


I love this picture of Ted & CK, smiley kitties x


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I paid with PayPal earlier today


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Britt said:


> I paid with PayPal earlier today


Hi Britt, I was at work all day today and didn't get around to replying to messages until this evening. Have to work to feed the tonks. 

I have sent you a new message though


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I have a question... 

imagine that you were browsing Etsy and you found someone selling a custom mug which would feature a bespoke illustration of your cat on  and you thought "wow, I have to have one of those" which of the following price points would you consider: 

A: £12 to £15 + P&P
B: £18 to £20 + P&P
C: Both are too pricey

I'm just intrigued as to what people might pay, and have been browsing Etsy


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Do you mean the Darcy & Ted type of illustration?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

With my lot :Hilarious:Hilarious that’s 6 orders so it would be A £12-£15 P&P

BUT if I were ordering for a friend I would happily pay £20 P&P 

I recently ordered a card for a friend with her name on it and her dog on the front, blank inside. I paid £8 for this card


hope that helps Beth x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I would pay A but doubt I would pay B as think I would opt for something other than a mug at the A price which would be equally as nice.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

I'd say A. I use to make little mini personalised frames and charged £11 which people had no problem paying as they were just wanting and happy to pay for something personalised!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

My mugs have arrived!!  They are fabulous, thank you Beth. So well packed too. I won't paste them on here so as not to spoil everyone's surprise when they get their own.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I’d probably say A as well. Can’t remember what I paid for the personalised tree decs I bought a couple of years ago for folk, maybe £8? The gossby mugs are about £15 I think, but can be cheaper when they have special offers (and of course these aren’t entirely personal to you). 

We were talking about this the other day, I have a friend who is a silversmith and her business is doing very well. It’s been tough as the previous metal prices have gone up & she’s had to increase her prices accordingly and some folk have been moaning. I always think you pay a premium for something not mass produced - it’s getting the price point right that’s the tricky bit she says. 

Hope you can figure it out


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Charity said:


> My mugs have arrived!!  They are fabulous, thank you Beth. So well packed too. I won't paste them on here so as not to spoil everyone's surprise when they get their own.


Oh yay!!! That was super quick!! Once a few more have arrived would love to see pics - or send me a pic in a private message. It's always a bit nerve wracking waiting to see if the print is ok and it looks as I hoped it would!


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

My mugs have just arrived and I love them:Cat Really well packed too Thanks again for all your hard work:Happy:Happy

Edited to say I would pay option A


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Psygon said:


> Oh yay!!! That was super quick!! Once a few more have arrived would love to see pics - or send me a pic in a private message. It's always a bit nerve wracking waiting to see if the print is ok and it looks as I hoped it would!


Sent you pics in PM


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Oohhh exciting to see mugs arriving...


Looking forward to mine


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Willow_Warren said:


> Oohhh exciting to see mugs arriving...
> 
> Looking forward to mine


They are really nice. I would post a pic but my digital camera has decided not to speak to my laptop:Arghh


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

My fabulous mug has arrived 

pm pic on way xxxxx


----------



## DolomiTTe (Jan 17, 2019)

Willow_Warren said:


> Oohhh exciting to see mugs arriving...
> 
> Looking forward to mine


Same here, in fact sod the social distancing, I'm going to pounce on the postman when he comes into work tomorrow morning, and rifle through his bag. I'm sure that will make mine arrive faster, I'm sooooo excited!! :Hilarious


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

DolomiTTe said:


> Same here, in fact sod the social distancing, I'm going to pounce on the postman when he comes into work tomorrow morning, and rifle through his bag. I'm sure that will make mine arrive faster, I'm sooooo excited!! :Hilarious


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
Good idea!!!!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

It's Fan-ta-bu-lous!!!!!!!:Joyful

No problem reading the name on each cat either

Thank You!!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

SbanR said:


> It's Fan-ta-bu-lous!!!!!!!:Joyful
> 
> No problem reading the name on each cat either
> 
> Thank You!!


I did try to resolve that issue before submitting the final designs


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

I am now disappointed with myself that I was the grinch and chose the slower postage :Bored


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> I am now disappointed with myself that I was the grinch and chose the slower postage :Bored


To be honest I think we may have uncovered that first and second class make little difference.

On Saturday I placed the order for @SbanR using the budget postal options about 15 minutes after I placed the order for @Charity using standard first class postal option... and they both got their mugs today! I have only ever ordered from them with standard shipping before so I am quite surprised that budget and standard shipping took the same time 

Because I only placed your order on Monday it's still at 'in production' stage - but hopefully when it moves to next stage the time to deliver will be quite quick 

I am keeping an eye on order progress to make sure everything moves through their system as intended


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Hehehe. I benefited from the first class slipstream


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

For future reference, they were good postage boxes @Psygon very robust!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes, the boxes were very good and I think if you were giving them as presents you could use them again.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Going to have a drink out of my lovely mug


----------



## Jojomomo (Apr 16, 2017)

@SbanR tease! 

Hoping mine arrives soon!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

I can’t wait for mine to arrive!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

No mugs here yet...I shall keep my fingers crossed I can have my bedtime Ovaltine in one tomorrow night


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> No mugs here yet...I shall keep my fingers crossed I can have my bedtime Ovaltine in one tomorrow night


Ovaltine! I haven't had that for years! Do you have it with hot milk or water?


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

It's Horlicks in the Midlands.
Think I'll have that tomorrow night in my mug


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

You can get instant ovaltine I think but I have the original, which is made with milk. It’s nectar of the gods!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> You can get instant ovaltine I think but I have the original, which is made with milk. It's nectar of the gods!


I looked and both varieties are available (I'm just being lazy and thinking it's easier to boil the kettle!). Wonder if they taste very different! I wouldn't want to get the water version and end up wasting it!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I’m all about the milk pan (though if I’m feeling lazy I do just do it in the microwave...but probably not my new mug!)


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Last Christmas my husband got me the hotel chocolate velvetiser. It's meant to be for making hot chocolate but I mostly use it just for heating and frothing milk for things like ovaltine and lattes. It's amazing!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm all about the milk pan (though if I'm feeling lazy I do just do it in the microwave...but probably not my new mug!)


I microwaved last night's drink in my new mug Mrs F. It's ok


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Mrs Funkin said:


> No mugs here yet...I shall keep my fingers crossed I can have my bedtime Ovaltine in one tomorrow night


:Wtf Clash again @Mrs Funkin

I won't be joining you in Ovaltine, I'll stick to red bush thanks, which I have already done several times in my gorgeous mug :Smuggrin


----------



## DolomiTTe (Jan 17, 2019)

Just received my two mugs but one of them is chipped!! It was definitely chipped before putting in the box as they are so well packaged, and there were no chip fragments in the box. I've sent a PM with a photo of the damage.

Apart from that, I absolutely love them!! :Cat


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Hi Beth 
Got my mug this morning, I’ve PM’d you a picture.
I LOVE it, it’s fabulous.
Thank you so much for all your hard work xx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

DolomiTTe said:


> Just received my two mugs but one of them is chipped!! It was definitely chipped before putting in the box as they are so well packaged, and there were no chip fragments in the box. I've sent a PM with a photo of the damage.
> 
> Apart from that, I absolutely love them!! :Cat


Just incase anyone sees this and worries - I contacted the company and they responded very quickly and are sending a reprint


----------



## DolomiTTe (Jan 17, 2019)

It sounds like their customer services department are fantastic, thank you ever so much for sorting it out for me x


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

DolomiTTe said:


> It sounds like their customer services department are fantastic, thank you ever so much for sorting it out for me x


Yeah, I was vey impressed with how quickly they replied to me and agreed to send a new mug out! I hope the next one is not chipped.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Mine arrived today... just beautiful x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

My mug is still gorgeous


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> My mug is still gorgeous
> 
> View attachment 453803


Do you add MILK to your Red Bush!?!?!?!?:Woot

SACRILEGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:Wtf:Yuck:Vomit


----------



## Jojomomo (Apr 16, 2017)

Mine arrived today! Came home from work to find the postie had attached it to the door handle with elastic bands!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Willow_Warren said:


> Oohhh exciting to see mugs arriving...
> 
> Looking forward to mine


Me too


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

*does a little mug dance*

OMG! So cute. I can't WAIT for my Ovaltine (sorry @ewelsh!)


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

SbanR said:


> Do you add MILK to your Red Bush!?!?!?!?:Woot
> 
> SACRILEGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:Wtf:Yuck:Vomit


Yep..... Almond milk, yummy


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I think mostly all the mugs are done now, just one left to be ordered I think. Which means I get to move on to my next project


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Psygon said:


> I think mostly all the mugs are done now, just one left to be ordered I think. Which means I get to move on to my next project
> 
> View attachment 453857


Ooh. Tea towel?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Ooh. Tea towel?


I think the options are almost endless! :-D

Although my husband has said I need to make us mugs first because while I did one test print I didn't get him a mug and ask who he wanted on it!

Which is true!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh I love a tea towel


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

The possibilities are endless.... and I absolutely love it...

Clover did say if you wanted to expand into chickens... she’s happy to model... :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Another vote for tea towels


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Love love love love my mug Thank you xxxxx


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Received mine today too! Thanks Beth it really is a lovely mug.I love it!! x


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm a tea towel addict....


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> Oh I love a tea towel


Me too. @Psygon


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm a tea towel addict....


Me too


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

ebonycat said:


> Me too


me three... I have about 50!! (Although not bought any in a long while now)


----------



## DolomiTTe (Jan 17, 2019)

I don't own a tea towel, haven't done for years - stopped using them when I had a German shepherd who had a thing for them (not very hygienic with dog slobber all over them). Now a nice long sleeved t shirt/top would be my thing.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank you SO much! The mug is wonderful and is away for OHs xmas pressie!!!! Absolutely love it! Xx


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

My mug arrived and I love it!


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Psygon said:


> I think mostly all the mugs are done now, just one left to be ordered I think. Which means I get to move on to my next project
> 
> View attachment 453857


Oh yes!! I spy Miss Spice:Cat
Any idea on price??

I thought it was a Christmas card at first


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

cava14 una said:


> Oh yes!! I spy Miss Spice:Cat
> Any idea on price??
> 
> I thought it was a Christmas card at first


She is on BOTH of my mugs which pleases me greatly, it's one of my favourites of all the designs


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Mrs Funkin said:


> She is on BOTH of my mugs which pleases me greatly, it's one of my favourites of all the designs


Spice says thank you:Cat


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I'm very excited for mine to arrive now 



Psygon said:


> I have a question...
> 
> imagine that you were browsing Etsy and you found someone selling a custom mug which would feature a bespoke illustration of your cat on  and you thought "wow, I have to have one of those" which of the following price points would you consider:
> 
> ...


The pricing ethical minimum for crafty stuff is "supplies + (minimum wage x hours worked)". Have you worked out what that comes to as your base minimum? There's obviously thing like the more skilled you are the quicker you are, but skill makes your art more valuable not less - especially when talking about personalised stuff where people with e.g. marked cats might be picky 

It's so hard to price up art/ craft stuff, not least because of all the big not-handmade/or-personalised stuff undercutting the market, but also not helped by price-gouging and the customer market coming to accept the lower costs where the creator is only getting maybe £2/hr of work as the norm. The general advice is that whatever price point you chose, you'll gain a customer base who can afford that - so looking at your costs to frame it in is better than looking at what one selection of potential customers would pay. You'll run into greater problems if later down the line you want to increase the price more than allowing for inflation, cos you'll maybe have to rebuild some of your customer base from new people.

Like, I genuinely think that the personalised design part of this whole mug project is the most amazingly generous part of it all! I wish there was a heart emoticon on the forum for you @Psygon <3

I wonder if you could do a thing whereby if once the design has been made, people can get that same design printed on other stuff (e.g. the tea towels idea). But rather than releasing the design to the purchaser, you keep it, so people have to buy through you? That would be a reason to justify keeping the initial costs lower, perhaps?

(sorry I thought I'd posted this before, but internet clearly said no so it was lurking as that draft preview thing)


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

How exciting!! My mug arrived today and it’s beautiful, I love it! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

How many people left to receive mugs? 
I expect we may be last or one of the last. I am happy to (would love to really) see all the mugs that others have received, while we wait if nobody minds.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Summercat said:


> How many people left to receive mugs?
> I expect we may be last or one of the last. I am happy to (would love to really) see all the mugs that others have received, while we wait if nobody minds.


I haven't had mine yet. I don't mind seeing others either.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Mine seems to have gone missing :Arghh:Arghh


----------



## DolomiTTe (Jan 17, 2019)

Psygon said:


> Just incase anyone sees this and worries - I contacted the company and they responded very quickly and are sending a reprint


I've received my replacement mug today and it's perfect, I can't fault their service. You're a saint for doing all this, thank you so much!! :Cat


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Mine came. I'm regretting having it totally white as the print isn't even as it leaves more space at the top for colour.

Oh well, could always order another one.....


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

MilleD said:


> Mine came. I'm regretting having it totally white as the print isn't even as it leaves more space at the top for colour.
> 
> Oh well, could always order another one.....


Can you send me a pic?


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm thrilled with my mug. Having a lovely post chemo cuppa.
I've had another mug turn up today! @Mrs Funkin is this your doing?!  If so thank you so much!!Or thank you so much whoever is responsible! It was a lovely surprise to come home to after today's chemo!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

My mug is my favourite mug EVER when can we show the pics? X


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ringypie said:


> I'm thrilled with my mug. Having a lovely post chemo cuppa.
> I've had another mug turn up today! @Mrs Funkin is this your doing?!  If so thank you so much!!Or thank you so much whoever is responsible! It was a lovely surprise to come home to after today's chemo!


Nope, nothing to do with me  How lovely to have a surprise to come home to xx


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Nope, nothing to do with me  How lovely to have a surprise to come home to xx


Hmmm I wonder who the kind person is!! It certainly made me smile!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Ringypie said:


> Hmmm I wonder who the kind person is!! It certainly made me smile!


I'm not saying anything, but I did love making it for whoever it was who sent it :-D


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Psygon said:


> I'm not saying anything, but I did love making it for whoever it was who sent it :-D


Well it was a lovely gesture and whoever it was is very kind, please tell them I'm absolutely delighted xx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I got my mug earlier today and I love it. Thank you again @Psygon. Santa stopped here after all.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

A pic of my mug


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

received my mug this morning! I love it!!

Is anyone waiting for one yet? I took a photo I can share - I got the pink


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I think there are three to go. One got lost in delivery I think so I have to reorder for @lymorelynn . One is for @Torin. And one is for @Summercat


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Psygon said:


> I think there are three to go. One got lost in delivery I think so I have to reorder for @lymorelynn . One is for @Torin. And one is for @Summercat


I keep checking my drop box thingy (set up for covid safety vs doorstep faff) in excitement haha. I'll post when it arrives


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I am waiting but as said, would be happy to see others mugs if nobody else minds. 
I expected about two weeks till delivery from date sent.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi I think mine is in the sorting office as had a thingy through the door. Will go get tomorrow xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Psygon said:


> Can you send me a pic?


It's fine. I don't want to cause any hassle.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Mine have arrived


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Omg something amazing arrived today!!! My new favourite mug! Thank you so much @lymorelynn!!!








I can't wait for my mouth to heal so I can enjoy tea again!
Not sure where the second mug came from - I received 2 identical ones which may have caused a bit of confusion!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Glad you like it Ringy :Cat
Many thanks to @Psygon for undertaking the special commission


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> Glad you like it Ringy :Cat
> Many thanks to @Psygon for undertaking the special commission


I'm absolutely thrilled! Thank you both so very much! This forum is a wonderful place!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Ringypie said:


> Omg something amazing arrived today!!! My new favourite mug! Thank you so much @lymorelynn!!!
> View attachment 455133
> 
> I can't wait for my mouth to heal so I can enjoy tea again!
> Not sure where the second mug came from - I received 2 identical ones which may have caused a bit of confusion!


Yeah I realised after you posted and @lymorelynn asked if someone else had sent you one that something had gone awry... I'm really not sure what so if anyone is missing a mug then possibly they reprinted one for you instead.

I am glad you like it tho


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Psygon said:


> Yeah I realised after you posted and @lymorelynn asked if someone else had sent you one that something had gone awry... I'm really not sure what so if anyone is missing a mug then possibly they reprinted one for you instead.
> 
> I am glad you like it tho


I think they might have gotten a little overwhelmed by all those orders @Psygon :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
That mug is fabulous!


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Ringypie said:


> Omg something amazing arrived today!!! My new favourite mug!
> View attachment 455133
> !


OmG the flint mug is the best (sorry Blue)


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> I think they might have gotten a little overwhelmed by all those orders @Psygon :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> That mug is fabulous!


I think you may be right. They were probably wishing I just made one design :-D


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

lillytheunicorn said:


> OmG the flint mug is the best (sorry Blue)


It has sooo many flints on. I figured when designing it that one flint just wouldn't be enough.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Psygon said:


> It has sooo many flints on. I figured when designing it that one flint just wouldn't be enough.
> View attachment 455144


Two flint mugs! Seriously you should sell Flint mugs. I love the upside down and fang flint.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Psygon said:


> Yeah I realised after you posted and @lymorelynn asked if someone else had sent you one that something had gone awry... I'm really not sure what so if anyone is missing a mug then possibly they reprinted one for you instead.
> 
> I am glad you like it tho


My missing mug perhaps :Hilarious


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> My missing mug perhaps :Hilarious


I had a notification today and I totally forgot to say - your reprint has been shipped!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Psygon said:


> Yeah I realised after you posted and @lymorelynn asked if someone else had sent you one that something had gone awry... I'm really not sure what so if anyone is missing a mug then possibly they reprinted one for you instead.
> 
> I am glad you like it tho


I hope no one is out of pocket over my extra mug??


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Psygon said:


> It has sooo many flints on. I figured when designing it that one flint just wouldn't be enough.
> View attachment 455144


It's amazing I really love it!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Fangy Flint is my favourite


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

(Speaking of mugs, I’m breaking mine out early...I know it’s a festive mug but *PAH* everything is rubbish so I’m having my coffee in it in the morning! Just can’t decide on green or orange as “mine”...think me and husband may have to take turns and swap each morning)


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> (Speaking of mugs, I'm breaking mine out early...I know it's a festive mug but *PAH* everything is rubbish so I'm having my coffee in it in the morning! Just can't decide on green or orange as "mine"...think me and husband may have to take turns and swap each morning)


Are you only now using your mug Mrs F?!?!?!
What mug-nificent self control
Mine was pressed into service immediately


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> (Speaking of mugs, I'm breaking mine out early...I know it's a festive mug but *PAH* everything is rubbish so I'm having my coffee in it in the morning! Just can't decide on green or orange as "mine"...think me and husband may have to take turns and swap each morning)


It's never too early Mrs F! I've been using mine since they arrived! Hope things get better for you.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Ringypie said:


> I hope no one is out of pocket over my extra mug??


Unless someone shouts up and says they are missing a mug I don't think so as all the missing mugs have been reordered now. I will check to make sure that I didn't accidentally just order 2 but I don't think I did!

So hopefully the only person out of pocket right now is the company - though I will say with placing so many orders I did accidentally send at least one mug with the wrong postage, as standard postage is the default on the webform and I had to actually change it to budget. But I'm only a little out of pocket from that mistake! Don't place orders after a glass of wine in the evenings is the lesson I learnt there


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Psygon said:


> Unless someone shouts up and says they are missing a mug I don't think so as all the missing mugs have been reordered now. I will check to make sure that I didn't accidentally just order 2 but I don't think I did!
> 
> So hopefully the only person out of pocket right now is the company - though I will say with placing so many orders I did accidentally send at least one mug with the wrong postage, as standard postage is the default on the webform and I had to actually change it to budget. But I'm only a little out of pocket from that mistake! Don't place orders after a glass of wine in the evenings is the lesson I learnt there


Ok that's great - I'd hate to have profited from someone else's loss!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Psygon said:


> I had a notification today and I totally forgot to say - your reprint has been shipped!


My lovely, lovely mug has arrived


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Really like the flint mug:Cat I am keeping my mug until the 1st December then I will start using it


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> (Speaking of mugs, I'm breaking mine out early...I know it's a festive mug but *PAH* everything is rubbish so I'm having my coffee in it in the morning! Just can't decide on green or orange as "mine"...think me and husband may have to take turns and swap each morning)


Mum and I are using ours since they arrived. I'm not an overly Christmassy person and certainly not in November but this year everything goes!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I still have to order ones for me and my husband so we can be christmas-y! 

I have mine but my husband still wants his! :-D


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I've been using mine for my morning coffee since it arrived 

Also the many-Flints one is great! I especially love the upside down Flint.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Sorry to have been a bit absent of late, work is crazy. I have collected my mug from the sorting office and it's beautiful! Thanks so much for sorting this Beth xxx


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

@Psygon the correct version of my 2nd mug arrived today 

Is this everyone with their mugs now?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Torin. said:


> @Psygon the correct version of my 2nd mug arrived today
> 
> Is this everyone with their mugs now?


Yay!

And I think so.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

I just wanted to say thank you so so much for doing this for us. I hope you know how much happiness you have brought. I absolutely love my mugs, currently having a cuppa from you Flint mug, it never fails to make me smile!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Ringypie said:


> I just wanted to say thank you so so much for doing this for us. I hope you know how much happiness you have brought. I absolutely love my mugs, currently having a cuppa from you Flint mug, it never fails to make me smile!


I'm really pleased the mugs have helped to spread a little Christmas joy around 

When I started this I 1) didn't know if people would be overly interested and 2) had no concept of how much I would actually enjoy doing it (I mean, I love making little things and drawing cats but I just thought it would be a fun little diversion). Now they are all done I feel a bit sad! It's one of those things that doesn't feel very repeatable either - so not sure if I can ever come up with such a fun idea to do again!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I have an idea, personalised cards! Birthday, Christmas, happy gotcha day cards!  Something all year round to keep you busy


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm in bed with my coffee, this morning it's my green mug (with Lottie and Flint flanking Oscar)  I love my mugs so much @Psygon thank you.

I'm sharing my picture now everyone has received theirs


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Because the mugs for cat chat worked so well I recommended the company to a work colleague who needed to order some prize mugs for a recent event.

As with the cat chat mugs there was a small printing error and one of the winners received an odd mug rather than the 'Design event winner' mug he was meant to be sent... This had had me laughing all day because he just got this through the post with no note or anything... it's even funnier because his manager sent it to him which makes it seem so odd 










I think the company I used is pretty good, but clearly their attention to detail on preparing orders is not as good as it could be


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Well.....gosh...….:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Please tell me it's not one of those mugs where the ahem "pants" dissolve when hot water is added????


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

OMG!!!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Omg that’s hilarious!!!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Psygon said:


> Because the mugs for cat chat worked so well I recommended the company to a work colleague who needed to order some prize mugs for a recent event.
> 
> As with the cat chat mugs there was a small printing error and one of the winners received an odd mug rather than the 'Design event winner' mug he was meant to be sent... This had had me laughing all day because he just got this through the post with no note or anything... it's even funnier because his manager sent it to him which makes it seem so odd
> 
> ...


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
Is ... is ... is that Tom Jones? :Woot



Emmasian said:


> Well.....gosh...….:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Please tell me it's not one of those mugs where the ahem "pants" dissolve when hot water is added????


OMG! Imagine if it is


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Seeing as it's time to show them off, I ordered green and red Phoebe mugs ...
This is what I got- green Phoebe mug and red Jack mug :Hilarious








After @Psygon intervened the other Phoebe mug got sent to me ...








In pink, which is the color @Summercat ordered her Jack one in :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
We are still waiting with baited breaths to see what turns up at hers :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Joy84 said:


> Seeing as it's time to show them off, I ordered green and red Phoebe mugs ...
> This is what I got- green Phoebe mug and red Jack mug :Hilarious
> View attachment 456373
> 
> ...


they do look lovely as a set though!!!


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

At last here's my mug. Photo taken on my new Kindle Fire. Had my first cuppa out of it today. Really comfy to hold:Cat


----------

